# Videoserver für zu Hause



## tom_p (1. März 2010)

Hallo,

auf meiner externen Platte habe ich meine DVDs als iso-Dateien liegen. Da ich mir die Filme aus Bequemlichkeit meist im Bett anschaue und dazu den Laptop
verwende, finde ich es hinderlich immer diese brummende klobige externe Platte mit schleppen zu müssen. Ist ja auch eine Platzfrage ebenso alle Filme auf der 
Laptopeigenen zu speichern  
Bei meinem letzten maxdome-Besuch kam ich auf die Idee! Ich lege alle Filme auf einen Server, über eine Webseite lasse ich mir die gespeicherten Dateien
anzeigen und ein klick auf eine solche bindet diese in ein virtuelles Laufwerk ein und sendet den Film in mein Netzwerk direkt zu meinem Laptop ins Bett 

Ich will das Ganze mit Linux realisieren und weiß das ich hierfür einen Apachen aufsetzen muss. Nur wie ich die Filme dann einbinde und streame ist mir völlig unklar. 
Hat da jemand einen Tipp?

Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## OnlyFoo (2. März 2010)

Der einfachste weg ist meinermeinung nach sshfs...
dann kannst du auf dem Laptop einfach:


```
$ mkdir filme
$ sshfs dein-server:/media/filme filme
```

machen und schon haste, wie ein Netzlaufwerk unter Windows, alle Filme im Ordner "filme" zugängig....

Wenn du Apache nutzen möchtest musst du den einfach ganz normal einrichten und die Filme normal als Dateien zur Verfügung stellen. Danach kannste ganz einfach mit mplayer oder vlc die über ihren Link:

```
$ mplayer http://dein-server/film.iso
```
abspielen


----------



## maychu (11. März 2010)

Hi

Nimm doch einfach fuppes oder Mediatomb. fuppes
Da bist du flexibler und hast alle moeglichkeiten der Multimedialen Welt. 
Die Filme, Bilder und mp3s kannst dann von jedem Pc oder playstation vorrausgesetzt im netzwerk eingebunden angucken. 

welche hardware willst du den einsetzen?


----------



## tom_p (12. März 2010)

Danke. Werde ich mir die Tage mal anschauen. Welche Hardware? Mal schauen was sich so auftreiben lässt. Wird sicher nichts aktuelles, wichtig ist nur günstig oder kostenlos


----------

